# PC Now Playing/Space Available App



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

For anyone interested, I have written a little app that runs on a Windows PC that will estimate the space remaining on a TiVo unit that is networked and running version 7.x.

Here is a link to a page where it can be downloaded: http://tivoplaylist.dyndns.org

Thanks in advance for anyone giving it a test.

Sorry for anyone who doesn't run Windows or is not networked. I know it isn't nearly the same as having an indicator/screen on the TiVo unit itself, but it works for me.


----------



## Proudleftie (Nov 17, 2004)

This is a great app for checking space. I loaded it in minutes. I recently upgraded my 40 hr to a 250 gig HD. At this time I have 56 shows filling 58 hours and your app has a graph showing me I'm only 28% filled!

This is nit-picking, but could I assign specific colors to the graph?

This is really helpful. Now if we could get a galleon Tivo version.

Thank you!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm. 

I entered my disk space as 301 GB (I've added a hard drive). But the app is showing 85 GB free (28.3%). This isn't jiving with my poor-man's FSI. I have suggestions on but the folder is empty. Which I thought meant I don't have any free space left at all.


----------



## N2DEEP (Dec 22, 2004)

Very nice app

Thanks!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I entered my disk space as 301 GB (I've added a hard drive). But the app is showing 85 GB free (28.3%). This isn't jiving with my poor-man's FSI. I have suggestions on but the folder is empty. Which I thought meant I don't have any free space left at all.


The TiVo may not be recording suggestions in anticipation upcoming requested recordings.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

Love the program. Now I can finally turn off suggestions.

I keep getting a security alert. Here it is:

Information you exchange with this website cannot be viewed or changed by others. However there is a problem with the site's security certificate.

The security certificate ws issued by a company you have not chosen to trust. View the certificate to determine whether you want to trust the certifying authority.

Security certificate date is valid.

Name on security certificate is invalid or does not match the name on the site.

Certificate Details:

Issued To - My Tivo Serial Number
Issued By - My Tivo Serial Number
Valid from 1/19/2005 to 1/17/2005

Should I go ahead and install the certificate?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Proudleftie said:


> This is a great app for checking space. I loaded it in minutes. I recently upgraded my 40 hr to a 250 gig HD. At this time I have 56 shows filling 58 hours and your app has a graph showing me I'm only 28% filled!
> 
> This is nit-picking, but could I assign specific colors to the graph?
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the feedback so far.

I debated over and experimented with several different color schemes before deciding to stay with TiVo's own colors from the Now Playing List. I guess green means safe from deletion and yellow means warning may be deleted, black looked reasonble for the free space.

I definately will consider allowing user configurable colors in a future version, but I'm not sure how much priority it will get.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

TivoZorro said:


> Love the program. Now I can finally turn off suggestions.
> 
> I keep getting a security alert. Here it is:
> 
> ...


What you are seeing is no different than what you should see if you simply browse to your TiVo using your web browser.

It's really up to you whether to install the security certifificate, but should be perfectly safe and save an extra pop-up screen.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

dcahoe said:


> What you are seeing is no different than what you should see if you simply browse to your TiVo using your web browser.
> 
> It's really up to you whether to install the security certifificate, but should be perfectly safe and save an extra pop-up screen.


I figured that everything was cool. Just wanted to ask before I did the install. Thanks for replying and taking the time to set up this great app for us.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Access Denied. Bandwidth limit exceeded.
Exceeded your Bandwidth quota? Has your hobby grown into a thriving business? Sounds like you need to upgrade from your BellSouth Personal Web Page to BellSouth Shared Web Hosting!

..... <sigh> email me & perhaps I can help with some space. I've got to run it by the hubby first tho.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

alyssa said:


> Access Denied. Bandwidth limit exceeded.
> Exceeded your Bandwidth quota? Has your hobby grown into a thriving business? Sounds like you need to upgrade from your BellSouth Personal Web Page to BellSouth Shared Web Hosting!
> 
> ..... <sigh> email me & perhaps I can help with some space. I've got to run it by the hubby first tho.


LOL, just wait until tomorrow and try it again.

I originally tried just putting up the .exe for download, it was only 50k zipped. But the first person who downloaded it needed some MS ActiveX controls which can be freely downloaded several places. To simplify the process, I created an install package for people to download and it is now 1.8mb which does eat up my small bandwidth allowance fast.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, it is either still YESTERDAY or today's bandwidth is already gone (g)

What's funny is the "error" message disappears quickly replaced by one that indicates a generic that "I'm out of space" and can apply for more.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I entered my disk space as 301 GB (I've added a hard drive). But the app is showing 85 GB free (28.3%). This isn't jiving with my poor-man's FSI. I have suggestions on but the folder is empty. Which I thought meant I don't have any free space left at all.





gonzotek said:


> The TiVo may not be recording suggestions in anticipation upcoming requested recordings.


Also, check out this page from the TiVo support site:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv070502.htm


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dcahoe said:


> Also, check out this page from the TiVo support site:
> http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv070502.htm


Thanks, but I think it is working correctly. If I go in and delete some shows it starts recording suggestions again. Kinda makes the results of a FSI a little tricky to interpret (considering what gonzotek said).

Noticed shows starting with numbers (like 24) are being right aligned in your grid.

Any plans of posting the source code? I wouldn't mind upgrading it to VB.NET with a pretty graph from Chart FX.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

fred2 said:


> Well, it is either still YESTERDAY or today's bandwidth is already gone (g)
> 
> What's funny is the "error" message disappears quickly replaced by one that indicates a generic that "I'm out of space" and can apply for more.


OK, my bandwidth problems should be solved. I have the files on an FTP server now, so download at will!!!

Also, I have posted a new version that corrects some Title/Description issues. Anyone who has already downloaded and installed the program can just download and replace the .exe instead of doing another full install.

And keep checking back for new versions!

Link: http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

You can also see the free space using ToGo in Galleon.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> OK, my bandwidth problems should be solved. I have the files on an FTP server now, so download at will!!!
> 
> Also, I have posted a new version that corrects some Title/Description issues. Anyone who has already downloaded and installed the program can just download and replace the .exe instead of doing another full install.
> 
> ...


Still getting the server download intercept error, I'm sorry to report. I will try again.....


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

This is a nice app. I see that version .41 now left aligns all the show titles, including the ones that start numeric; nice fix.

I'd also like to see the date columns (date recorded, date aired) for sorting, plus adding the icons yellow/yellow exclamation/green/suggestion, would be nice.

Thanks for a very handy app,
MW


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

dcahoe,
I was able to download it but am having another problem. When I try and add an IP address I receive the message Load Error: Check IP Address. I am copy/paste my Tivo's IP Address from Galleon which is currently haveing no problems connecting. I'm on a wired network.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

alyssa said:


> dcahoe,
> I was able to download it but am having another problem. When I try and add an IP address I receive the message Load Error: Check IP Address. I am copy/paste my Tivo's IP Address from Galleon which is currently haveing no problems connecting. I'm on a wired network.


What happens if you just try accessing your Tivo via the web page?

example...

https://192.168.1.2/nowplaying/index.html

make sure you use your ip address above and notice the "s" in https://

username: tivo
password: your MAK + (4 digit parental code if used)

also try opening a DOS command window and typing

ping 192.168.1.2

(again replacing your with your Tivo's IP)

That just verifies your PC is communicating with the Tivo on that IP address


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks, that solved it. Plus it solved another problem I was having with the most recent Galleon installation. 
I'm a bit foggy on the the details but if my memory is correct our network has a dynamic IP assignment. Consequently, occasionally our IP addresses change. Not wanting to continue & bore you with the details I'll end by saying, 
Thanks, that solved the problem.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

alyssa said:


> dcahoe,
> I was able to download it but am having another problem. When I try and add an IP address I receive the message Load Error: Check IP Address. I am copy/paste my Tivo's IP Address from Galleon which is currently haveing no problems connecting. I'm on a wired network.


Thanks Greg for above reply.

And on that note, I have put out another version that offers a new 'Folder View'. This should be useful to figure out how much space certain TV shows are filling up your unit.

I also enlarged the about window so it doesn't have a scrollbar and added a button to open it back up. I changed the error message referenced by Alyssa to also suggest double checking your Login info also.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice job, could be handy.

A couple of questions, I only have a 40 hour unit, why does the help say to enter 28.5 GB for the size? That means there's a 33.5GB hard drive in the machine? Isn't it more likely to be 40GB?

Refresh doesn't seem to work, if I open the program, I get the list, but if I then delete some programs on the tivo then click refresh, I get the same list. It clicks and blinks, but doesn't get the new data.

As MW said, the date recorded and icons would be nice.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Fraser+Dief said:


> Nice job, could be handy.
> 
> A couple of questions, I only have a 40 hour unit, why does the help say to enter 28.5 GB for the size? That means there's a 33.5GB hard drive in the machine? Isn't it more likely to be 40GB?
> 
> ...


TiVo does not tell you the size of the hard drive, only the recording capacity. And that is figured at Basic quality (maximum compression). Basic averages about 1.4 Hr/GB.

The sizes I listed were for stock TiVo branded players. Only subtract out the OS overhead if you have upgraded your unit. I just took a wild guess at saying about 5GB for OS overhead. I have seen this issue talked about before, but don't really know how much is used. If anyone has some real world info it would be great to see.

Refresh works fine on my PC. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> Thanks Greg for above reply.
> 
> And on that note, I have put out another version that offers a new 'Folder View'. This should be useful to figure out how much space certain TV shows are filling up your unit.
> 
> I also enlarged the about window so it doesn't have a scrollbar and added a button to open it back up. I changed the error message referenced by Alyssa to also suggest double checking your Login info also.


re: the new version

There seems to be a LARGE file which appears to reference Adobe elements? Is this correct?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

fred2 said:


> re: the new version
> 
> There seems to be a LARGE file which appears to reference Adobe elements? Is this correct?


Not sure what you mean by this. All dll's and ocx (ActiveX) files are standard files supplied by Microsoft with VB. The setup/install program was also created with the standard VB Package & Deployment Wizard. If any of the files have a reference to Adobe in them, that is by Microsoft design.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. I have posted a new version 0.43 of my 'TiVo Play List' application. I added colored icons to show the status of the recordings on the main page and also now show the date recorded. These changes were all suggestions and/or requests by people using the program. Thanks.

A full download of the setup program is required because another new Microsoft ActiveX component is now required (MSCOMCTL.OCX).

The same link as before will get you there. Enjoy.


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

This looks great - a very handy tool.

One small comment - could you change the date format to 4-digit year? Otherwise the sort isn't meaningful. A second small comment, is orginal air date easy to add? If not, no big deal.

Thanks again,
MW


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

cheezus said:


> You can also see the free space using ToGo in Galleon.


I must be blind. Where exactly is this shown?


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

DJQuad said:


> I must be blind. Where exactly is this shown?


Under ToGo, On the Tivo Tab. There is a Capacity and Space column.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Another update is available to TiVoPlayList. New features in v0.44 include added recording descriptions via mouseover title and year added to date recorded field (sorry but any recordings more than 1 year old may show wrong date).

As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm

Thanks.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

cheezus said:


> You can also see the free space using ToGo in Galleon.


I havent actually gotten the Galleon to work (ie transfer shows) in the several weeks i've been trying.....but...

It does pull up the list of shows...however....it combines both Tivos to one list...so really cant tell how much is left on any specific Tivo....


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

After about a minute after logging in, I get this error:

Run-time error '5':
Invalid procedure call or argument

Logging into Now Playing through a web browser works fine.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

DJQuad said:


> After about a minute after logging in, I get this error:
> 
> Run-time error '5':
> Invalid procedure call or argument
> ...


Which version of the program are you using? Have you upgraded through different versions or just installed the program once?


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I installed v0.43 about 4 days ago and upgraded to v0.44 just now. Neither version worked.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I just downloaded/installed V44.....screen comes up...i put in the IP address...and 10 minutes later still says..."Please Wait: Loading...."


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> I just downloaded/installed V44.....screen comes up...i put in the IP address...and 10 minutes later still says..."Please Wait: Loading...."


V44 working here.

Does accessing the web page directly work for you?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

yes i can view my NPL thru the https.....


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> yes i can view my NPL thru the https.....


Do you get the IE security alert when you run the program? You would see that behavior if you answered no or something else was preventing it from prompting...


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

mrjam2jab said:


> I just downloaded/installed V44.....screen comes up...i put in the IP address...and 10 minutes later still says..."Please Wait: Loading...."


It might help to know what browser and browser version you are using as your default. There's a chance it only works with IE. I'd be curious to have people report there successes.

IE5, IE6, Mozilla, Firefox, Netscape, etc.???


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

greg_burns said:


> Do you get the IE security alert when you run the program? You would see that behavior if you answered no or something else was preventing it from prompting...


Speaking of THE CERTIFICATE - should I always have to verify/confirm that thing or can I make some setting SAFELY permanent??


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> It might help to know what browser and browser version you are using as your default. There's a chance it only works with IE. I'd be curious to have people report there successes.
> 
> IE5, IE6, Mozilla, Firefox, Netscape, etc.???


Well, Firefox is my default but the certificate does not have any browser idenity associated with it.

Playlist 0.44 works on this system - took about a minute to get my list.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

fred2 said:


> Well, Firefox is my default but the certificate does not have any browser idenity associated with it.


This is a VB app. The browser will be IE for sure. Can't remember if there is a minimum version requirement. Perhaps that's DJQuad's problem?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I do not get the cert running the program....i do get it thru https tho...

I use Firefox 1.5 as the browser.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> I do not get the cert running the program....i do get it thru https tho...
> 
> I use Firefox 1.5 as the browser.


My default browser is Firefox as well, but I do still get the IE cert when running the program.

What happens if your go through https using IE?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll have to check IE when i get home...


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

DJQuad said:


> I installed v0.43 about 4 days ago and upgraded to v0.44 just now. Neither version worked.


NPL via https work both in Firefox 1.5 and IE 6 for me.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

ok...seems i can only get to one of my Tivos thru https.....and when i put that IP in the program it works...

Now to figure out why i cant access the other Tivo....


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

mrjam2jab said:


> ok...seems i can only get to one of my Tivos thru https.....and when i put that IP in the program it works...
> 
> Now to figure out why i cant access the other Tivo....


Glad to hear you had some amount of success. Thanks greg_burns for helping out.

One thing to check is that each TiVo you are trying to access through https has software version 7.1 or later on them. You didn't mention what brand or model players you have, but they might just not have the latest software available.

TiVoPlayList uses the https method to gather its information, so if https won't work separately, the program won't either.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Turned out to be the simplest of fixes.....Restarted the Tivo..

Now they both work just fine...but....

Your program says I have .5 GB available on the 40 hour and 0 GB available on the 80 hour...  

good thing is 3/4 of the 80 hour is yellow...


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

Just wondering, what is the complication of displaying/handling the true four-digit year on recordings? 



dcahoe said:


> Another update is available to TiVoPlayList. New features in v0.44 include added recording descriptions via mouseover title and year added to date recorded field (sorry but any recordings more than 1 year old may show wrong date).
> 
> As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

I've finally finished my round of alpha testing of several new features for my TiVoPlayList program. 

Version 0.48 is ready for downloading. New features include downloading of multiple files using a download queue (no TiVo Desktop software required), multiple recorders saved in list with IP addresses and MAKs, new export to .CSV function so you can play with your own data/graphs.

I expect some people to have some problems, so let me hear it please. Good Luck and thanks everyone.


----------



## thenoser (Mar 15, 2005)

i just downloaded version 0.48 and tried to launch the setup.exe file. i get an error message stating "setup cannot continue because some system files are out of date on your system. Click OK if you would like setup to update these files for you now. You will need to restart Windows before you can run setup again. Click cancel to exit setup without updating system files." after selecting 'ok' and going through the restart, i still get the same message when trying to run setup again.

thanks for any help you can give,

steve


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

Setup ran for me, however the new version won't accept my MAK. It does still appear in the login popup (saved with the username tivo), but when I save it in the new MAK field it can't login. I also checked it in the .ini and it looks OK. 

The old executable still logs in and works fine. Could there be a new firewall issue?

I was also hoping to see if you were able to add the four digit year for sorting.

Thanks


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I can't get it to work at all. I've pinged the Tivo. Fine. I can communicate through Tivo Desktop. Fine. Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

thenoser said:


> i just downloaded version 0.48 and tried to launch the setup.exe file. i get an error message stating "setup cannot continue because some system files are out of date on your system. Click OK if you would like setup to update these files for you now. You will need to restart Windows before you can run setup again. Click cancel to exit setup without updating system files." after selecting 'ok' and going through the restart, i still get the same message when trying to run setup again.
> 
> thanks for any help you can give,
> 
> steve


Just wondering if maybe you let it update the system files and reboot one more time if it might get 'caught up' and then work?? Also, let me know what version of Windows (98/ME/2000/XP Home/XP Pro) you are running.

There is also a good chance that you don't need to run the install again anyway if you have used a previous version. Just open the .CAB file included with the install and extract the TiVoPlayList.exe. Then just replace your old .exe in your program files folder. This might work.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> I can't get it to work at all. I've pinged the Tivo. Fine. I can communicate through Tivo Desktop. Fine. Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information.


Did you get prompted with the IE security alert?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3770760&&#post3770760


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> I can't get it to work at all. I've pinged the Tivo. Fine. I can communicate through Tivo Desktop. Fine. Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information.


If you are not getting the IE security alert as greg_burns asks, then



mrjam2jab said:


> Turned out to be the simplest of fixes.....Restarted the Tivo..
> 
> Now they both work just fine...but....


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I did get the security alert and accepted it. Should I restart the Tivo anyway?

EDIT: Well, I did anyway. Hopefully I can get it up and running. It looks good from the limited part that I have seen.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

merrickw said:


> Setup ran for me, however the new version won't accept my MAK. It does still appear in the login popup (saved with the username tivo), but when I save it in the new MAK field it can't login. I also checked it in the .ini and it looks OK.
> 
> The old executable still logs in and works fine. Could there be a new firewall issue?
> 
> ...


If you don't fill in the MAK in the program (just leave it blank) then IE should also prompt for a login and it should work just like previous versions did.

If you do fill in the MAK then verify the MAK you are entering with the one reported on the actual TiVo setup screen.

I am working on changing the program over to access the TiVo via XML instead of HTML. This will give the 4 digit year as well as more accurate file sizes and more...


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I cannot get the program to connect. I've confirmed my MAK. I've confirmed the IP address, too. It will not connect to the Tivo.


----------



## thenoser (Mar 15, 2005)

dcahoe said:


> Just wondering if maybe you let it update the system files and reboot one more time if it might get 'caught up' and then work?? Also, let me know what version of Windows (98/ME/2000/XP Home/XP Pro) you are running.
> 
> There is also a good chance that you don't need to run the install again anyway if you have used a previous version. Just open the .CAB file included with the install and extract the TiVoPlayList.exe. Then just replace your old .exe in your program files folder. This might work.
> 
> Thanks and good luck.


thanks for the suggestion. i am running xp pro sp1 and this is my first attempt at installation of your app. i tried running setup twice more, with restarts, with the same result. is there any chance i could try an older version?

thanks for your help,

steve


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

thenoser said:


> thanks for the suggestion. i am running xp pro sp1 and this is my first attempt at installation of your app. i tried running setup twice more, with restarts, with the same result. is there any chance i could try an older version?
> 
> thanks for your help,
> 
> steve


All previous versions are still available, just look for the FTP archive link on the download page. Thnaks.


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

I've confirmed the MAK and IP. I originally left the new MAK field blank and it failed to login: "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information".

The login popup has the saved username/password from before, and still works in the old exe, but not the new.



dcahoe said:


> If you don't fill in the MAK in the program (just leave it blank) then IE should also prompt for a login and it should work just like previous versions did.
> 
> If you do fill in the MAK then verify the MAK you are entering with the one reported on the actual TiVo setup screen.
> 
> I am working on changing the program over to access the TiVo via XML instead of HTML. This will give the 4 digit year as well as more accurate file sizes and more...


----------



## halpert2 (Feb 25, 2006)

This little application was perfect. Easy to install (after I updated windows xp) and easy to use.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

merrickw said:


> I've confirmed the MAK and IP. I originally left the new MAK field blank and it failed to login: "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information".
> 
> The login popup has the saved username/password from before, and still works in the old exe, but not the new.


If you never managed to get the new version to work, go to the program download page, click on the link to go to the archived versions of the program, then download 'TiVoPlayList_v048a.zip'.

Then just replace the .exe in your Program Files folder with this new version and try it again. Good Luck.


----------



## thenoser (Mar 15, 2005)

when i launch setup, i get the same error message no matter what version i try to install. it is stopping at 'processing wininet.dll' does that mean i am missing this file?

thank you for your help,

steve


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

thenoser said:


> when i launch setup, i get the same error message no matter what version i try to install. it is stopping at 'processing wininet.dll' does that mean i am missing this file?
> 
> thank you for your help,
> 
> steve


The program did not use WinInet.dll before version v0.48, so that is interesting if you get that message with older versions.

That dll is supplied by Microsoft and is probably on your system, it is also in the CAB file with the v0.48 install program. You might try just putting all of the .ocx and .dll files in your system32 directory and register them with regsvr32 and then try running the .exe.


----------



## merrickw (Jul 29, 2002)

dcahoe said:


> If you never managed to get the new version to work, go to the program download page, click on the link to go to the archived versions of the program, then download 'TiVoPlayList_v048a.zip'.
> 
> Then just replace the .exe in your Program Files folder with this new version and try it again. Good Luck.


This version appears to be working. It takes quite a while to load the list now. It seems to go into a loop, it says "Please Wait: Loading..." then periodically flashes "Load Error..." then goes back to the first message, repeats several times, and after several minutes, the list appears.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.50 is available for download. It includes some attempts at improving connections. Also finally finished re-working the web access to XML instead of HTML, so now recording times are shown and file size accuracy is much improved.

My internet provider has been cycling my IP address all weekend, so FTP downloads may be hit or miss. I'll check back often and keep it updated. Thanks all.

As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> New version v0.50 is available for download. It includes some attempts at improving connections. Also finally finished re-working the web access to XML instead of HTML, so now recording times are shown and file size accuracy is much improved.
> 
> My internet provider has been cycling my IP address all weekend, so FTP downloads may be hit or miss. I'll check back often and keep it updated. Thanks all.
> 
> As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


Tried the new .50 version. I get an error box: "Unkown html error." And then the program's screen shows "Load Error. Check IP Address or login information."

Went back to .48 and it works fine.

Ideas?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

fred2 said:


> Tried the new .50 version. I get an error box: "Unkown html error." And then the program's screen shows "Load Error. Check IP Address or login information."
> 
> Went back to .48 and it works fine.
> 
> Ideas?


Should be fixed now, try downloading again (v0.50a). Thanks.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I finally got the program to connect with my Tivo. It looks and works great. Just one question, should I keep updating the program every time there is a new version, or just wait until your next major release?


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> I finally got the program to connect with my Tivo. It looks and works great. Just one question, should I keep updating the program every time there is a new version, or just wait until your next major release?


I'd wait for a new version number. The only item currently on my 'To Do List' is to work on downloading files larger than 4GB. I think files smaller than than 4GB transfer perfectly, but the program has problems with larger ones.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> I'd wait for a new version number. The only item currently on my 'To Do List' is to work on downloading files larger than 4GB. I think files smaller than than 4GB transfer perfectly, but the program has problems with larger ones.


I'm sure you realize that fat32 is limited to files smaller than that size so a lot will depend on users' systems. For larger files, they would need NTFS setups.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

fred2 said:


> I'm sure you realize that fat32 is limited to files smaller than that size so a lot will depend on users' systems. For larger files, they would need NTFS setups.


I believe the 4GB limit he is talking about is not the filesystem one, but rather a different browser limitation one. I know for a fact if you try and download a .tivo file using the https interface it will die at 4GB (both IE and Firefox).

I have many Tivo shows on my NTFS drive large than 4GB (but transferred using Tivo Desktop).

I remember at one time finding a mention of this problem in mozilla's bugzilla forum, but can't find it right now.

The Large File Support Hall of Shame



> No modern browsers support downloading files > 4GB


----------



## cleshane (Jan 29, 2005)

I can't seem to get past the initial screen. I typed in the ip address and the MAK but keep getting "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information". I then tried .48v and same thing.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

cleshane said:


> I can't seem to get past the initial screen. I typed in the ip address and the MAK but keep getting "Load Error: Check IP Address and/or Login Information". I then tried .48v and same thing.


Does the browser security certificate warning message pop up? If not, your IP address might be entered incorrectly. If it does pop up, does a login window appear? If so, the username should be 'tivo' and the password should be your MAK unless you have parental controls turned on, then it should be your 10digit MAK plus your 4 digit parental lock code (14 total digits) (and yes, double check your MAK by looking on the setup screen of your TiVo).

Also, the program will only work with software version 7.1 and newer, so check that on your setup screen also.


----------



## cleshane (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank for your help.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.51 is now available for download. It now properly supports downloads >4gb.

New features include a download queue list and download statistics including rate in kb/sec and time elapsed/remaining.

On my wired network I have managed to get over 600 kb/sec downloads (sustained) and the queue allows you to build a download list to get several files in one session.

As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## billb914 (Jan 3, 2005)

the instructions on the help screen are a little vague so bear with me. If I have an 80, you suggest putting in a value of 53 and change (os overhead and such) - what do I put in if I add a second drive of 160 capacity? Since the OS is already taken care of, would this mean I should type in 213, or what? Love the program but I think the program would be more user friendly if we just put in the actual size of the drives, and the program does the estimating for us.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

billb914 said:


> the instructions on the help screen are a little vague so bear with me. If I have an 80, you suggest putting in a value of 53 and change (os overhead and such) - what do I put in if I add a second drive of 160 capacity? Since the OS is already taken care of, would this mean I should type in 213, or what? Love the program but I think the program would be more user friendly if we just put in the actual size of the drives, and the program does the estimating for us.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


You really can't go wrong. If you put in a value that's too high though, you may get a false sense of available space that you don't actually have.

I would suggest you put in a low value like just 200gb. Whenever the PlayList is imported, if it finds the total recorded capacity is greater than the overall capacity you entered, it will bump it up. Whenever your disks get full and starts deleting shows that have expired to make space for new shows, the value will settle in at your actual capacity. Of course, if you keep manually deleting shows and don't let it fill up, this technique does nothing.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

dcahoe said:


> New version v0.51 is now available for download. It now properly supports downloads >4gb.
> 
> New features include a download queue list and download statistics including rate in kb/sec and time elapsed/remaining.
> 
> On my wired network I have managed to get over 600 kb/sec downloads (sustained) and the queue allows you to build a download list to get several files in one session.


First, THANKS for this quite useful software. Just a suggestion that you repost a link to your site when you post a new version. I have to scan the threads to find a site link.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

billb914 said:


> the instructions on the help screen are a little vague so bear with me. If I have an 80, you suggest putting in a value of 53 and change (os overhead and such) - what do I put in if I add a second drive of 160 capacity? Since the OS is already taken care of, would this mean I should type in 213, or what? Love the program but I think the program would be more user friendly if we just put in the actual size of the drives, and the program does the estimating for us.
> 
> Just a suggestion.


Remember that TiVo does not state the size of the hard drives in their units. They list the recording capacity in hours based at Basic recording quality. The capacities I recommended are for stock TiVo units and account for OS overhead. If you add a second drive, just add the full capacity because the OS is already on the original drive. If you replace the original drive then enter the new size minus some OS overhead value.

IMPORTANT: Keep in mind that hard drive manufacturers play games also. What they call a 160Gb drive may or may not be, especially depending on what format is used. If it has 160,000,000,000 bytes then that is not 160Gb, it is only 149Gb because a gigabyte is 1,073,741,824 bytes (2^30).


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.52 is now available for download.

New features include ability to drill down into folders in Folder View, TiVo Suggestions grouped into one folder in Folder View, and TiVo Suggestions added to Pie Chart when viewing disk usage by status.

As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

New version v0.53 of *TiVoPlayList* is now available for download.

New features include a download history log which keeps transfer stats (size, duration, xfer rate, etc) and the default save file name now includes the episode name of recordings.

As before, you can download from http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

There have been reports of problems accessing TiVo recorders using TiVoPlayList (or even just the web browser method) if IE7 is installed. People should realize that IE7 is in beta. A quick Google of 'IE7 wininet' will find many problems with many applications. Microsoft rewrote the wininet.dll that IE7 installs and it has some problems with certain methods used by many current programs. I believe they will fix this problem by the final release of IE7.

In the mean time, you can simply replace the wininet.dll found in your \Windows\System32 folder with a previous version from your OS or service packs. I have a version available for FTP at the TiVoPlayList site in the program archive area found here -> http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm

This version should work with Windows 2000 and XP, but I give no promises for people running Windows 98 or ME. Just overwrite/replace the copy on your system. You might want to make a backup copy or rename your file before overwriting it.

Thanks,
David Cahoe


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

dcahoe said:


> There have been reports of problems accessing TiVo recorders using TiVoPlayList (or even just the web browser method) if IE7 is installed. People should realize that IE7 is in beta. A quick Google of 'IE7 wininet' will find many problems with many applications. Microsoft rewrote the wininet.dll that IE7 installs and it has some problems with certain methods used by many current programs. I believe they will fix this problem by the final release of IE7.
> 
> In the mean time, you can simply replace the wininet.dll found in your \Windows\System32 folder with a previous version from your OS or service packs. I have a version available for FTP at the TiVoPlayList site in the program archive area found here -> http://bellsouthpwp.net/d/c/dcahoe/tivo/index.htm
> 
> ...


How exactly do I overwrite the wininet.dll file? Windows will not allow me access to the file because it is "in use." Is there a way around this?


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> How exactly do I overwrite the wininet.dll file? Windows will not allow me access to the file because it is "in use." Is there a way around this?


I'm having the same problem with this, Nothing seems to work.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> How exactly do I overwrite the wininet.dll file? Windows will not allow me access to the file because it is "in use." Is there a way around this?


I think if you re-install Windows XP SP2 it may re-install wininet.dll for you.

Other things to try are to just rename wininet.dll to something else then reboot and then replace it.

Or just booting into safe mode may allow you to replace it directly.

If you Google 'wininet IE7' you will find much discussion on this issue, there may simply be some security settings you can change in IE7 that will get it going. Sorry I'm not more help, but I have not installed IE7 yet and won't for a while.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

dcahoe said:


> I think if you re-install Windows XP SP2 it may re-install wininet.dll for you.
> 
> Other things to try are to just rename wininet.dll to something else then reboot and then replace it.
> 
> ...


LOL. I spent quite a while doing exactly what you mentioned; booting into safe mode, trying to change the name, stopping all services. Nothing worked. I think I'm going to downgrade for the time being. TivoPlayList is more important to me than IE7.


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

I guess just a general question to the world:

Is anyone out there using both TiVoPlayList and IE7 successfully???

If so, any ideas as to why it works or pointers as to what you did to make it work?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> LOL. I spent quite a while doing exactly what you mentioned; booting into safe mode, trying to change the name, stopping all services. Nothing worked. I think I'm going to downgrade for the time being. TivoPlayList is more important to me than IE7.


Not saying it would work, but if I were trying that I would boot into Recovery Console.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654

I have IE 7 installed at home. I'll see what TivoPlayList does on my machine tonight.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just tried IE 7 here at home. I can see my playlist using TivoPlayList. But when I click Save on any show, I get the following error...

---------------------------
File Download Error
---------------------------
Web Browser Authorization Failure 
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

The file it saves is very small. Opening it up in notepad you can see the content is just "
*Authorization Required*
".

Not sure this is the same error others are having with IE7 or not. I recall having the problem once before with IE6.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Just tried IE 7 here at home. I can see my playlist using TivoPlayList. But when I click Save on any show, I get the following error...
> 
> ---------------------------
> File Download Error
> ...


That's exactly the problem I have had with IE7. I can view the playlist fine, but it's impossible to download. I really like IE7, but the incompatibility with TivoPlayList has soured me on it. I moved back to IE6. Now everything is working perfectly.

If anybody finds a fix, I'd love to try it out.


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

I had to move down to IE6 also, never could get anything to work....


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

Check out this post for a fix for IE7.

--> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4568004&&#post4568004


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Just gave v0.54 a shot, but still seeing same behavior I posted earlier. Anything else I can do to troubleshoot?


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I second that. I get the same Web Browser Authorization Failure whenever I attempt to save a show.


----------



## louisw (Apr 17, 2001)

For me as well.. Web Browser Authorization Failure


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

OK everyone, there is a v054a file to download and try again.

It works for me with IE7, v0.53 gives authorization failure and v0.54 works. It was working on my test system already, now it should work for everyone.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Looks like it is working.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

I've got it running as well. Thank you for sticking with us.


----------



## PatC (Nov 10, 2005)

dcahoe, Thanks for the program. I installed it and it works great! Just what I was looking for to keep track of my TiVo's files. Now if I could only get them to download to my computer in real time or less. The new TiVo Desktop 2.3x series has been nothing but problems, with really slow downloads, a 1-1/2 hour show last night showed 8+ hours remaining  Rant over.

I have a lot of TiVo and other mpeg files on my hard drives and with File Explorer it's impossible to print a useable list, without using a cmd window and DOS commands. Anyway, I found a really nice Freeware program on the net that allows you to print useable text files from File Explorer. Courtesy of Karen Kenworthy's, www.KarenWare.com , Karen's Power Tools. Try it, you'll like it, Pat

http://www.karenware.com/powertools/ptdirprn.asp


----------



## Jindai (May 26, 2005)

I have been trying to get the .60 version, or even the .54 version for a couple of days now. The ftp site dcahoe uses is unreachable, it keeps telling me. Does anyone else have any luck getting the .60 executable? I could really use it, with the improvements. I only just discovered it had been updated. Silly me for not checking back more often than every few months. eh?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Jindai said:


> I have been trying to get the .60 version, or even the .54 version for a couple of days now. The ftp site dcahoe uses is unreachable, it keeps telling me. Does anyone else have any luck getting the .60 executable? I could really use it, with the improvements. I only just discovered it had been updated. Silly me for not checking back more often than every few months. eh?


http://home.comcast.net/~greg_burns/TivoPlayList/Setup_TiVoPlayList_v060.zip

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5595463#post5595463


----------



## Jindai (May 26, 2005)

Thank Greg, I really appreciate it. It worked, and now it's all working. YAY! :up:


----------



## EVizzle (Feb 13, 2005)

love it for my s2, is there any way to make it work for my s3? (without a MAK i gotta doubt it)


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

EVizzle said:


> love it for my s2, is there any way to make it work for my s3? (without a MAK i gotta doubt it)


We'll have to see in November.


----------



## SixString (Jan 7, 2003)

TivoPlaylist works great on my Series 2. I just added a Tivo HD, but TivoPlaylist can't connect to it. (It still sees my Series 2, though.) I also can't connect to the HD via my web browser, tho' I can my Series 2. I suspect these problems have the same culprit. 

Any help?


----------



## SixString (Jan 7, 2003)

By the way, I can ping the Tivo HD, access the internet from it, and see it from my Series 2, so I know the connection is good.


----------



## SixString (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay, never mind. I finally just reboot my entire network, router, and Tivos, and now all is well. No idea what the problem was, but that's the joy of networking.


----------



## abr88 (Oct 8, 2002)

I am trying to set up TivoPlayList on my Windows XP computer (my Tivo is a Series 3 HD unit just purchased). Got the IP address and MAK. I assume the "Tivo Unit" box at the top of the PlayList screen should contain the "name" of the Tivo (the same name referred to, for instance, by amazon.com when it is downloading to the Tivo) -- is this correct? Anyway, I end up with a smaller window titled "Connect to [IP address I supplied]", with a message: "The server [IP address] at Tivo DVR requires a username and password," with a little picture of a face next to the username box. I tried supplying the SSID and WEP key of my network without success, then tried the name and MAK of the Tivo - no success either. What is it asking for here???????? Finally, my Tivo is model TCD652160 -- can someone tell me the size of the hard disk (so I can supply it to PlayList if I ever get it up and running)?

I need fairly non-technical answers (not a geek, though I wish I were right now!).


----------



## Alfredvo (May 6, 2008)

I believe the username is: tivo
and the password is: <your mak>

As far as the size, you can estimate or just leave it as zero. It will increase overtime as your hard drive fills up.



abr88 said:


> I am trying to set up TivoPlayList on my Windows XP computer (my Tivo is a Series 3 HD unit just purchased). Got the IP address and MAK. I assume the "Tivo Unit" box at the top of the PlayList screen should contain the "name" of the Tivo (the same name referred to, for instance, by amazon.com when it is downloading to the Tivo) -- is this correct? Anyway, I end up with a smaller window titled "Connect to [IP address I supplied]", with a message: "The server [IP address] at Tivo DVR requires a username and password," with a little picture of a face next to the username box. I tried supplying the SSID and WEP key of my network without success, then tried the name and MAK of the Tivo - no success either. What is it asking for here???????? Finally, my Tivo is model TCD652160 -- can someone tell me the size of the hard disk (so I can supply it to PlayList if I ever get it up and running)?
> 
> I need fairly non-technical answers (not a geek, though I wish I were right now!).


----------

